# Site Upgraded for 2008! Happy New Year!



## ScottW (Dec 31, 2007)

Did a few modifications and upgraded to VB 3.7 Beta 2. I should have upgraded to Beta 3, but too tired to continue at this point.

If you notice any bugs or issues, please let me know, just reply in this thread. Things might look funky in IE on Windows, again, I will test that all out tomorrow.

*NEW*


Site Search in Menu Bar, Searches FORUMS and TECH DB.
Enhanced Customized Profiles, Upload Photo Gallery and More
New Top Menu Links, Dynamic Depending on Your Level
More, but tired... will write more later.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 1, 2008)

In Tech Area there are no Active Tickets and I know that there are several just from my list.  

In Tech Area there are no Open Tickets - There was a few before the switch.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 1, 2008)

There were tickets when I got done with the transition. But, I see the "update" on the list is dated 1969. Must have had a "new year" bug somewhere. Those 2000 bugs keep popping up. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 1, 2008)

The tickets are back ! I got a totally white screen just five minutes ago - must have been you correcting things.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2008)

Just have to say that I really like the new changes to the site cosmetically.  Very clean.  So far under the hood, things feel the same but I have yet to really get into it more to see the changes I guess.  Kudos!


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the site maintenance!

Here is a little display bug.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 1, 2008)

Helps when you tell me the browser and OS. 

I checked Safari, Firefox, Omniweb and Opera on Mac, and IE7 on Windows and none showed what you see.

Looks like your not getting a newer CSS, probably cached.

Load this page.... and it will refresh it.

http://macosx.com/css/stylesheet_macosxcom.css


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 1, 2008)

Loading that page helped. I was seeing the same thing as Chevy and was about to take a pic.

Possible Bug:
When you use Quick reply, and click on Post Quick Reply, it takes you to the main forum page, rather than your post.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 1, 2008)

chevy said:


> Thanks for the site maintenance!
> 
> Here is a little display bug.



I have that too, although it looked fine yesterday, he must have changed something.
I have Safari 3, 10.5.1


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2008)

I have it look like on Chevy's. 10.4.10, Safari 2.0.4, which had 3 installed and then removed.
Oddly, it looks like that only if I use http://macosx.com without www in the address, so with www it looks correct.
It looks the correct way on both formats in FF in XP though.


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2008)

Safari 3.0.4
Mac OS 10.5.1 - as in my signature

I tried with "www" in front too, same result, see below.


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2008)

I emptied the cache (Menu -> Safari -> Empty Cache...) and everything is back in order !


----------



## fryke (Jan 1, 2008)

I get yanked to the forum main page when I post as well. :/


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 1, 2008)

chevy said:


> I emptied the cache (Menu -> Safari -> Empty Cache...) and everything is back in order !


thanks for the idea, I did that to and its fine now.


fryke said:


> I get yanked to the forum main page when I post as well. :/


I also had that happen with quick reply.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 1, 2008)

ScottW said:


> adfasf



so whats that testing?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 1, 2008)

FOUND IT, FIXED IT on the Quick Reply.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that this isn't a bug, but just thought I would mention it. With many of the FAQ, there are questions but no answers.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 2, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> I'm pretty sure that this isn't a bug, but just thought I would mention it. With many of the FAQ, there are questions but no answers.



Oh I mentioned that ages ago... that isn't a bug it was already there on the old site.
See this post:

http://macosx.com/forums/suggestions-forum/291869-faq.html


----------



## fryke (Jan 2, 2008)

Great! Works.  (The Quick-Reply, I mean...)


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 2, 2008)

The one thing is I still prefer the thread post change color over the new "New" on the folder. Maybe a combination of the two would be cool.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 2, 2008)

I see a fast response on the site since the upgrade.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> I see a fast response on the site since the upgrade.



Same - the forums load very fast and uploading is faster too!


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 3, 2008)

The one thing I have noticed is it is hard to tell who is logged on at the time. Everyone has a green dot under their picture/name. Before that dot meant they were logged on the site at that time. However now it is hard to tell.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 3, 2008)

Wrong Icon. Look at the icon beside the username.


----------



## chevy (Jan 3, 2008)

The yellow + or the grey -. But what is the meaning of the small green square below the join date and location in this case ?


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 3, 2008)

What does the green rectangle mean under the posts number?


----------



## bbloke (Jan 3, 2008)

The green square means you are on a distinguished road.   

I like the multi-quote facility and generally like the new appearance.  I'm still figuring out the exact nature of the reputation, friends/contacts, and green square functions.

Also, I saw that, for a moment, forums with new posts not only had the "New" label but the folders were a brighter color.  That seemed to work better, so I'd be in favor of the color coding too.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 3, 2008)

An improvement on an already well-designed forum.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott, 

The list of open tickets has "List Updated: December 31st, 1969 @ 06:00 PM" again.

Edit - I see it is fixed now


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 3, 2008)

Web mail comes up with "error here" and a totally white page.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 3, 2008)

[fixed Webmail]


----------



## ScottW (Jan 3, 2008)

We are now running on LiteSpeed Server w/ xCache. I don't have all the details nailed out, but hope to have them done in the next day or so. I am curious to what your experience is with the site performance from about now forward.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 3, 2008)

the site was running really fast an hour ago, but now it seems to have slowed down a little.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea, I noticed that as well. Just made a tweak in the settings.


----------



## Stuartpau (Jan 3, 2008)

Definitely notice a speed increase, you had to point it out to let me notice, but having to use SatComs, to get any form of broadband, we do have some disadvatages here as you know.

Nice to see you around.

Stuart


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice avatar Scott. 

This site is rocking !


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 3, 2008)

It's certainly fast for me, but it always has been, so I can't say I've noticed any significant improvement. Everything seems pretty much the same to me. And that's a good thing. It seems like a smooth upgrade.

I have solved the mystery of the green rectangle: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230697

Now what does that "+" square mean? Edit: Oh, I see, it shows if a user is online. I thought that was what the blue dot was for, but apparently that shows what posts are new/unread. Tooltips appear if you hover the mouse over the icons long enough.


----------



## jbarley (Jan 4, 2008)

The new site seems very brisk, but then again It's always been one of the better.

jb.


----------



## powermac (Jan 4, 2008)

It appears to be running faster, and I like the interface changes.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 4, 2008)

It seems faster to me.


----------



## DICKSTER (Jan 4, 2008)

Speed Is Very Good !


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikuro said:


> It's certainly fast for me, but it always has been, so I can't say I've noticed any significant improvement. Everything seems pretty much the same to me. And that's a good thing. It seems like a smooth upgrade.
> 
> I have solved the mystery of the green rectangle: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230697
> 
> Now what does that "+" square mean? Edit: Oh, I see, it shows if a user is online. I thought that was what the blue dot was for, but apparently that shows what posts are new/unread. Tooltips appear if you hover the mouse over the icons long enough.



So can't only mods and admins give you reputation points?


----------



## sgould (Jan 4, 2008)

Site is certainly no slower than before, but I can't say it's running noticeably faster.  I'll see how I feel later as it's getting to a busy time on my connection.  I seem to find everything slows in late afternoon here.  I've always put it down to end of day downloads clogging the wires.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2008)

I've noticed it to be a bit faster than before, as well as much more stable when replying to threads in the Quick Reply portion.  I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.11 on all my systems.


----------



## artov (Jan 4, 2008)

There is something wrong with the login. When I logged in, I see on the top of the screen that I have logged in, and following at the bottom of the screen:

You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts

But, when I select some thread, top of the screen says that I should log in, and at the bottom:

You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may not edit your posts


(Actually, it was same for this thread, I had to log in, even I had already logged in.)

This started today, before when I was logged in, I was logged in on all pages.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 4, 2008)

It does seem a little speedier than before. Certainly it doesn't seem to stall before loading a page which I was experiencing before.


----------



## imacg5guy (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah it works ok, but what are the little buttons, and where did the AIM sign go next to my name 
EDIT:i found out what the little buttons were due to mikuro's post but how do we earn rep points?


----------



## nervus (Jan 4, 2008)

Website works OK, but not faster in my experience.


----------



## GrantG (Jan 4, 2008)

It seems to be faster here as well


----------



## eric halfabee (Jan 4, 2008)

It feels faster to me too, cool.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott how do we earn these rep points???


----------



## ScottW (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone can give them (or take them away). If you click on the "REP" button at the right hand side in the Post Header (shows date of post), you can add REP. You just type comments on why your doing it. This has been around in VB, but just turned it on. Currently, the feedback is hidden from view, but can be set to be viewed if folks would prefer that.

I recommend giving points to people who post quality posts, helped you out, or posted helpful information. We can promote this more on the site if people are interested in this aspect of the site.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 5, 2008)

artov said:


> But, when I select some thread, top of the screen says that I should log in, and at the bottom:
> 
> You may not post new threads
> You may not post replies
> ...



Remove the macosx.com cookies, then log in again.


----------



## stilbite (Jan 6, 2008)

Seems a tad faster .. certainly not slower.. always difficult to tell on a weekend Jimbo


----------



## McGeek (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think it runs to fast for me.

Nice site. 

Sincerly

McGeek


----------



## bunyip (Jan 6, 2008)

Ref# bunyip - Is this web site running fast for you? Or do you feel it is the same or perhaps even slow? Leave Your Feedback Here.
   Website is fine, fast & no problems & very usefull. I have a Dual 2.3GHz power PC running OSX 10.5.1
 Happy & Healthy New year to all


----------



## hawki18 (Jan 7, 2008)

The site speed seem good to me pages are loading fast no issues at all.


----------



## bunyip (Jan 7, 2008)

Web site running fine! No problems. Dual 2.3GHz Power mac on OSX 10.5.1 Ciao bunyip.


----------

